# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  going to MGU for a month

## Орчун

Hi.In August Me and some friends going to Moscow for a month-long course in MGU.Our university(Ankara University) sends us there(as student xhange)and we're gonna stay in the dormitories of MGU.I also wanna travel with my friend around Moscow and in some other close cities.I also wanna have a trip to St.Petersburg for sure.Is travelling expense in Russia,how long does it take from Moscow to Petersburg,via what?how much does it cost approximately?Where should we go,where we should (definetely not to go) ?  ::  What should I be carefull about?bla bla...

----------


## Оля

> how long does it take from Moscow to Petersburg

 About 8 hours. One night.

----------


## Орчун

tnx lol what about the other questions?

----------


## Оля

> tnx lol what about the other questions?

 I can answer the other questions only in Russian   ::

----------


## Орчун

> tnx lol what about the other questions?
> 			
> 		  I can answer the other questions only in Russian

 
lol I've been studying Russian for 3 years,though I'm very good at Russian but I guess I can feel ya   ::  answer em in russian please

----------


## Оля

> via what

 via train 
Про Питер (Санкт-Петербург) почитай вот эту тему http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=11935
(особенно 4-ю и 5-ю страницу) 
Билет на поезд от Москвы до Питера стоит ок. 1000 рублей (зависит от поезда). Есть дешевые поезда, "сидячие" (но ехать сидя 8 часов очень тяжело, особенно ночью) - такие стоят ок. 500 руб. 
Если ты захочешь посетить какие-нибудь города, расположенные близко к Москве, то можно поехать на электричке. На них иногда можно ездить почти бесплатно   ::  Но я тебе не советую пробовать   ::

----------


## JB

"wanna" is not a word.......try "want to"
"gonna" is also not English!....say "going to"

----------


## Оля

> "wanna" is not a word.......try "want to"
> "gonna" is also not English!....say "going to"

 Oh really? Even I understand these "unwords".   ::

----------


## JB

These words are the lowest form of "uneducated" English. This is usually found in Hip Hop or Rap music as a "cool" form of ghetto slang. Actually many of the artists who sing these words in their songs speak a very educated English in their interviews on TV. But these words should never be used in written English unless quoting slang or song lyrics. Writing bad or low English makes the writer sound uneducated or stupid.

----------


## Rtyom

...or just not switching from usual slang to standard English. 
I think it's more relevant.

----------


## Орчун

> These words are the lowest form of "uneducated" English. This is usually found in Hip Hop or Rap music as a "cool" form of ghetto slang. Actually many of the artists who sing these words in their songs speak a very educated English in their interviews on TV. But these words should never be used in written English unless quoting slang or song lyrics. Writing bad or low English makes the writer sound uneducated or stupid.

 
You're absolutely wrong  ::

----------


## Орчун

> ...or just not switching from usual slang to standard English. 
> I think it's more relevant.

 
You're absolutely RIGHT  ::

----------


## JB

Slang only sounds cool if you write it correctly. But your use of "gonna and wanna" mixed in with nonslang makes those words look like a mistake in your knowledge of English. 
And as for the advice and approval of Olya and Rtyom, shame on you! These type of grammer mistakes are routinely ridiculed by Americans.   http://www.countryhumor.com/redneck/dictionary.htm

----------


## JB

Now if you think old fashioned english grammer is so boring then maybe you're ready to speak ghetto (don't try this on the toefl).  http://www.ighetto.com  ::

----------


## DDT

Орчун, Perhaps you should read the posted rules here at MR. http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=4650
Though some people can understand bad grammar and spelling, others are struggling just to understand the general meaning of even the best written posts and need all the help they can get. Though a little bit of colour in the language here may be OK, it would not be wise to let this board turn into another site full of internet shorthand slang and moronic nonsensical squiggles.
PS You might want to think about getting your spacer bar fixed too!
Also, let me know what room you will be in so I can avoid you in case I end up at MGU myself.

----------


## Wowik

Самый быстрый поезд ЭР-200 доезжает до Питера за 3-55. Правда нынче из-за работ на путях он ходит за 4-30.

----------


## Rtyom

4.30 это наверно из-за того мужика на рельсах.  ::

----------


## Орчун

Oh,Thanks Wovik,and thank you DDT,I read that post.I'll be more carefull when typing  ::

----------


## Darlin

> Hi.In August Me and some friends going to Moscow for a month-long course in MGU.Our university(Ankara University) sends us there(as student xhange)and we're gonna stay in the dormitories of MGU. What should I be carefull about?bla bla...

 Hello, Орчун! I've stayed last summer at MSU dormitory.
I'm willing to share my expirience with You...If you're interested, send me via PM your e-mail and I'll be happy to tell You about it (even better if You have skype!!!)

----------


## chaika

I am planning a similar trip there for next spring. I think I'll be flying Delta.   http://killermookie.org/node/231 
Достопримечательности Москвы
Кремль
Тредьяковская галерия
ГУМ
ТВ башня (ресторан вверху)
Коломенское
The Church of Christ the Saviour
Novodevichy Convent http://www.ilovemoscow.ikea.ru/out_and_about/museums/ http://www.ilovemoscow.ikea.ru/entertainment/theatres/
etc. etc. чуть не ад инфинитум. 
Питер--
Эрмитаж
Царское село
Петергоф

----------


## chaika

Орчун,
>these words should never be used in written English  
Правда, want to и going to часто (но не всегда) произносятся как wanna и gonna, но в письменном языке мы так не пишем.  
Подобным образом, Me and him are going to Moscow говорится необразованными людьми, а литературно He and I are going to Moscow. Слушайте форумчан!

----------


## Wowik

> ТВ башня (ресторан вверху)

 Сгорел.
Пока не восстановили.  http://www.mos.ru/cgi-bin/pbl_web?vid=2 ... unom=57643

----------


## Орчун

> Орчун,
> >these words should never be used in written English  
> Правда, want to и going to часто (но не всегда) произносятся как wanna и gonna, но в письменном языке мы так не пишем.  
> Подобным образом, Me and him are going to Moscow говорится необразованными людьми, а литературно He and I are going to Moscow. Слушайте форумчан!

 
I know,it's just a silly habit of me that I'm trying to get rid off...

----------

